# Praktikum im Angelladen



## kroatiaboy (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich bin 15 besuche die 9.te Klasse einer Realschule und wir müssen jetzt ein paar Praktikas machen. Da ich begeisterter Jungangler bin dachte ich mir ich könnte doch mal ein ein Wöchiges Praktika im Angelladen machen .
Nun meine Fragen:
1. Ist das überhaupt möglich ?
2. Welche Berufe gibt es im Angelladen eigentlich ? 
3. Und wenn ihr irgendwelche Anregungen oder Tipps habt bitte auch melden 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Downbeat (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

1. Sollte kein Problem sein
2. Denke es wird auf Einzelhandelskaufmann rauslaufen, es sei denn in der Filiale einer Kett


----------



## kroatiaboy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Ok, danke ja es wäre in einem kleineren Laden ohne Kette.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Zu den Berufen:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/jobPage.jsf


----------



## kroatiaboy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Danke 
Hiflt mir wirklich.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Entspricht Verkäufer deinem Wunsch? Wenn nein mach was an was du interessiert bist, den Job musst du fürs Leben machen und in einem Praktikum kann man ganz gut schonmal in den gewünschten Job reinschnüffeln


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Entspricht Verkäufer deinem Wunsch? Wenn nein mach was an was du interessiert bist, den Job musst du fürs Leben machen und in einem Praktikum kann man ganz gut schonmal in den gewünschten Job reinschnüffeln



Vor allem wenn Beruf und Hobby so nah beieinander liegen,das kann Spaß machen..muss es aber nicht.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Kann es ja, aber es ist nicht für jeden was den Leuten Sachen anzudrehen


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



> Kann es ja, aber es ist nicht für jeden was den Leuten Sachen anzudrehen



Es soll Fachverkäufer geben, die ihre Kunden auch beraten und so eventuell vor Fehlkäufen bewahren können.
Meist merkt man als Kunde recht schnell, ob einem nur etwas "angedreht"
werden soll, oder ob den Äußerungen eines Verkäufers auch ein Fundament von Wissen zu Grunde liegt!

Problematisch wird es, wenn man im Praktikum nur als kostenlose Hilfskraft missbraucht wird und dieses kommt bei der Generation von Praktikanten leider recht häufig vor.
Daher sollte man als Praktikant recht aufmerksam die Arbeitsabläufe beobachten, um überhaupt für sich etwas aus seinem Praktikum herauszuholen.
Das geht sogar wenn man zum Regal einräumen und ähnlichen Tätigkeiten herangezogen wird. Obwohl die Regalpflege auch zum Job des Verkäufers gehört!

Jürgen


----------



## angelverrückter96 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich dieses Jahr in den Sommerferien 2 oder 3 Wochen in einem Angelladen einen Ferienjob mache. Da müsste ich aber mal anfragen ob das geht


----------



## kroatiaboy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Also im Verkaufen bin ich gut und es macht mir auch mega Sport, ganauso wie das Beraten und den kompletten Umgang mit Kunden.
Ich mein es is klar ein schöner Beruf der mir Spaß machen würde aber, man muss halt schon was verdienen.
Ja ein Ferienjob wäre BOMBE.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Als Verkäufer im Einzelhandel was verdienen. Der war gut! 

Als Topverkäufer in einem Nobel-Autohaus mag das ja klappen, aber mit Angelzeug sehe ich da eher dunkelschwarz. Ganz abgesehen von den großen Filialisten dürften auch die wenigsten Angelladner über eine Ausbildungsqualifikation verfügen.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



> Als Verkäufer im Einzelhandel was verdienen. Der war gut!



Dass kann ich bestätigen, Verkäufer, insofern sie nicht gleichzeitig Provision-
Jäger sind und erfolgreich, arbeiten für miserable Löhne!

Jürgen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



Andal schrieb:


> ...... dürften auch die wenigsten Angelladner über eine Ausbildungsqualifikation verfügen.



Und das sind dann auch meist die besten Läden wo man am ehesten ne fundierte Beratung findet.


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und das sind dann auch meist die besten Läden wo man am ehesten ne fundierte Beratung findet.



ausbildungsqualifikation bedeutet nicht gleich guter laden.

antonio


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Angegerätelhändler ist kein Ausbildungsberuf.
Das wäre der Einzelhandelskaufmann.
Wenn Dich sowas interessiert, frag Dich, ob es Dir auch Spaß machen würde, "langweilige" Dinge zu verkaufen...

Viel verdienen kann man dabei aber nicht.

 Top-Vertriebesleute können wirklich eine Schweinegeld machen. Nicht nur im Nobel-Autohaus...
Das läuft dann aber nur über Provisionen und in aller Regel auf selbstständiger Basis.

Dieses Geschäft ist aber eines der Härtesten, die es gibt...
Du schwimmst da im einem gnadenlosen Haifischbecken!

Wer seine Quote nicht erfüllt, ist blitzschnell weg vom Fenster.
Nicht wenige haben den Erfolg mit ihrer Seele erkauft und unter dem Druck sind schon viele zerbrochen!


Wenn Du Angelhändler werden willst, brauchst Du, in aller Regel einen eigenen Laden!
Und das nötige Kapital, denn Du solltest nicht glauben, daß Dir die Hersteller irgendwas auf Kommision geben...

Das Praktikum solltest Du aber auf alle Fälle machen, wenn Du schon die Möglichkeit hast!
Vielleicht kannst Du ja immer wieder mal da Aushelfen.
Wenn Du zum Team gehörst, bekommst Du auch sicher ganz andere Preise...
:mUnd vielleicht braucht er ja irgendwann mal einen Nachfolger...

Ich würde Dir raten erst mal ein Handwerk zu lernen.
Damit hast Du eine solide Basis (mit "goldenem Boden"...).
In eine andere Richtung zu gehen ist, nach erfolgreicher Ausbildung, kein großes Problem.
Daß Du den Job, für den Du Dich entscheidest, für den Rest Deines Lebens machen mußt, ist Blödsinn!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## kspr (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Entspricht Verkäufer deinem Wunsch? Wenn nein mach was an was du interessiert bist, den Job musst du fürs Leben machen und in einem Praktikum kann man ganz gut schonmal in den gewünschten Job reinschnüffeln




Ein Verkäufer in einem Angelgeschäft ist genauso wenig ein Verkäufer wie die hinter der Backtheke. 

Der Beruf nennt sich so. Aber bitte willst du mir ernsthaft sagen das ein Mediamarktangestellter ein "Verkäufer" ist????

Ich muss doch sehr bitten


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



> Der Beruf nennt sich so. Aber bitte willst du mir ernsthaft sagen das ein Mediamarktangestellter ein "Verkäufer" ist????



Nennt sich Einzelhandelskaufmann/frau bedarf einer drei Jährigen Lehrzeit, wobei der "Verkäufer" nur zwei Jahre braucht!
Ich finde dass diese Mediamarkt-Leute dem Beruf im wörtlichen Sinne entsprechen!
Denn wer verkauft hat Recht!

Jürgen


----------



## kroatiaboy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Also wenn ich des Praktikum ekomm mach ich es sicher!
Gruß Marcel
Mich würde halt noch der Beruf des Schreiners interessieren


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Na wenn Dich der Beruf des Schreiners/Tischlers interessiert, dann solltest Du Dich bemühen, auch dort einen Praktikumsplatz zu bekommen.
So kannst Du dann feststellen, ob sich Dein Interesse, beim Hineinschnuppern in diesen Job, auch bestätigt. Da wäre dann, obwohl es als junger Angler bestimmt reizvoll ist, ein Praktikum beim einem Angelgeräte(Einzel)händler, eher vertane Zeit, und am Thema vorbei.

Solltes Du die Möglichkeit haben, während Deiner Schulausbildung zwei oder mehrere Praktika zu absolvieren, dann kannst Du das mit dem Angelgerätehändler ja immer noch tun.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Außerdem Verkäufer... das nennt man doch nur noch im Hinterwald so. Heute ist das ein*Shop Assistenmanager im Face-to-Face Marketing*. Steht noch F&B (für Food and Beverage) dahinter, dann verkloppt er Burger und Coke bei Mäckes!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Mich würde halt noch der Beruf des Schreiners interessieren


 

Dann mach das! 
Viele wollen Verkäufer werden, am besten im Nobelautohaus. Ne ruhige Kugel schieben, mit den gut situierten Kunden Espresso schlürfen, Kohle absacken. 
Die Realität sieht ETWAS anders aus. 
Und vor allem: Als Schreiner kannst du was am Ende, kannst, wenn du magst, immer noch im Baumarkt als Verkäufer arbeiten, dann aber als hochqualifizierter. Als Verkäufer kannstb du irgendwie alles und gar nichts - würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Micha85 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Probiers einfach aus. 
Auch wenn am Ende die Erkenntniss steht dass das nichts für dich ist hat sich das ganze schon gelohnt. 

Sei dir nur im klaren darüber das du da zum Arbeiten und nicht zum shoppen bist. Den ganzen Tag das neueste Gerödel begrabbeln wird nicht drin sein. 

Falls du nach dem 2. Praktikum imernoch nicht weisst was Phase ist kann man immernoch ein Ferienpraktikum


----------



## kroatiaboy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Ja wir haben eine Praktikumswoche und dann kann ma ja noch die Ferien opfern


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*



antonio schrieb:


> > Zitat von *Keine_Ahnung*
> >
> >
> > _Und das sind dann auch meist die besten Läden wo man am ehesten ne fundierte Beratung findet._
> ...



Muss ich das jetzt verstehen? Ich für meinen Teil hatte keine Ironie in meinem Post, sondern hab das durchaus ernst gemeint.
Was will ich mit nem Verkäufer, der kann mir meist nicht weiterhelfen. Ein ungelernter Idealist jedoch schon.


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

ich bei mir auch nicht.
weiß nicht was da bei mir mißzuverstehen ist.
noch mal ganz einfach : ein laden der ausbilden darf muß noch lange kein guter laden sein.

antonio


----------



## pike-81 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Moinsen!
Hab Kaufmann im Einzelhandel in einem kleinen, technischen Familienbetrieb gelernt, der auch eine Angelabteilung hatte. Das war echt cool! Man lernt viele Angler der Region kennen, kann die neuesten Zeitschriften und Kataloge durchblättern, immer mal was zum Ausprobieren mitbestellen, und wird für´s Quatschen über Angeln bezahlt. Hab als Azubi das Sortiment für die ganze Saison zusammengestellt, weil ich zeitweise der einzige Angler im Geschäft war.
Aber die Sache hat auch Ihren Haken...
Du bewegst Dich jeden Tag in den selben Räumen, hast immer dieselben Kollegen vor der Nase, gleiche Zeiten und sechs Arbeitstage in der Woche. Gelegentlich noch verkaufsoffene Sonntage...
Fazit: Bin froh und dankbar für die Ausbildung und hatte viel Spaß, im Endeffekt war´s dann aber doch nichts für´s Leben.
Aber wer verbringt schon sein ganzes Leben in seinem Lehrberuf?
Petri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Mensch pike-81, setz den Jungs doch keinen Floh ins Ohr! #d

Mal abgesehen davon, daß in eine Lehrstelle in einem Angelladen zu bekommen, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich ist:

So cool es auch sein mag, den ganzen Tag mit Anglern rumzuhängen und über´s Gerät zu quatschen:
In einer Lehre sollte man etwas lernen!
(und Du warst ja auch in einem "gemischten" Laden!)

Und wie Du sagtest:


> Aber wer verbringt schon sein ganzes Leben in seinem Lehrberuf?



Deswegen halte ich es für sinnvoller, eine "weniger coole" Ausbildung zu machen, bei der er wirklich etwas "handfestes" lernt.

|znaika:"Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre..."
Der sinn dieses Satzes erschließt sich leider meistens erst im Nachhinein...

Ich habe Handwerk, Vertrieb und Uni erlebt:

Es gibt sehr viele gelernte Handwerker, die sehr gute Verkäufer geworden sind. Für den Umstieg reicht i.d.R. die abgeschlossene Ausbildung.

Und es ist erschreckend, wie viele (Büro-) Kaufleute, Akademiker und Beamte es gibt, für die es ein Abenteuer ist, mit zwei Schrauben ein Regal festzudübeln!

:mDas wird dann schon mal, mit Latzhose und dem, für Handwerker "natürlich obligatorischen Vormittagsbierchen"#d "zelebriert"...(Kein Witz!)

Ab der der dritten Schraube kalkuliert der gewiefte Kaufmann dann lieber erstmal:|kopfkrat
:mWenn man dann das Risiko, der möglichen Folgekosten, falls man eine Leitung anbohrt, mit einkalkuliert, dann ist es billiger, wenn man da einen Handwerker kommen läßt!#q

Wenn´s nach mir ginge, müßte jeder erst mal ein Handwerk gelernt haben, bevor er einen Job annehmen darf, bei dem er "die Hände in den Taschen lassen kann"...

Und gerade die Leute, mit zwei Linken Händen, sollten lernen damit umzugehen!

Sie sollen das ja nicht ihr ganzes Leben lang machen.
Es nur mal gelernt haben...
Wenn man will erreicht jeder ein gewisses Grundniveau!

Jedes Handwerk erfordert Können!
Nur die verlangte Präzision ist unterschiedlich:
Wie heiß es so schön:

:m"Ein schlechter Schlosser ist immernoch ein guter Schreiner!
Und wenn er das nicht kann, dann wird er halt ein Zimmermann!"

Oder:

"Auf dem Bau hat jeder seinen eigene Maßstab:
:mDer Schreiner mißt im Millimetern.
Der Zimmerer in Zentimetern.
Und der Maurer paßt auf, daß er auf dem Grundstück bleibt..."



Spaß beseite:

Schreiner ist ein sehr anspruchsvoller und interessanter Beruf.
Und ein Maurer muß mehr können, als Steine zu stapeln!

Beides kann man lernen.
Übung macht den Meister!

Verkäufer zu sein, muß man im Blut haben.
Wenn man das hat, kann es einer der schönsten Berufe überhaupt sein!

Aber oft merkt man erst während der Ausbildung, daß ihre Talente wo anders liegen!

Und hier liegt der ganz große Unterschied:
Ein schlechter Handwerker, der Verkaufstalent hat, kann sich selbst auch gut genug verkaufen, um einen Job (mit normalem Gehalt) zu bekommen!

Ein schlechter Verkäufer, muß dagegen zusehen, daß er jemanden findet, der ihm noch, mal drei Jahre lang, die für Lehrlinge vorgesehene "Schutzgebühr" bezahlt...

Und, wenn Du im Angelladen lernst:
Wie groß ist die Chance, dort auf Dauer weiterbeschäftigt zu werden?
Und wenn nicht, wo wirst Du dann arbeiten?
Im Baumarkt wollen sie meistens Handwerker...
Du kannst aber im Supermarkt and der Kasse sitzen und die Regale einräumen... 

Im Zeitalter der Registrierkassen ist es für einen Verkäufer auch schwer geworden, genug dazuzuverdienen, um den Laden irgendwann mal ablösen zu können...

Dagegen kann ein geschickter Handwerker, nach Feierabend, noch ein bisschen dranhängen und verdient dabei (auf die Hand|sagnix) mehr, als er als Veräufer für den ganzen Tag brutto bekommt...

So kann man sich das Startkapital für seinen EIGENEN Angelladen schon zusammensparen...

Das Praktikum solltest Du natürlich (in den Ferien...) auf alle Fälle machen!
Sieh es dann als Test für Dein Verkaufstalent:
Wenn Du (Dich) gut verkaufen kannst, dann will Dein Dealer nach einer Woche nicht mehr auf Dich verzichten...
Er wird Dich, immer wenn es Arbeit gibt, beschäftigen.
:mUnd dann beweis ihn, daß Du der einzige bist, der sein Geschäft weiterführen soll...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Downbeat (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

|good:
sehr schön geschrieben



> Und es ist erschreckend, wie viele (Büro-) Kaufleute, Akademiker und  Beamte es gibt, für die es ein Abenteuer ist, mit zwei Schrauben ein  Regal festzudübeln!
> 
> :mDas wird dann schon mal, mit Latzhose und dem, für Handwerker "natürlich obligatorischen Vormittagsbierchen"#d "zelebriert"...(Kein Witz!)


Das kann ich absolut bestätigen und finde es extrem peinlich.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Geh am Samstag Vormittag in einen Baumarkt und sieh dir an, wenn die Sesselfurzer Elektrowerkzeug begutachten. Für seine Zweieinhalbwohnung braucht man als Buchhalter unbedingt einen 30 kg Aufbruchhammer. Und dann hör dir dazu noch den Mist an, den die "Fachverkäufer" dem Kerl reindrücken.

Da kann jede Hollywoodkomödie dagegen abstinken!


----------



## Patrick_87 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Also bei mir war's so:

Hab damals einige Praktika hinter mich gebracht:

- Industriemechaniker
- Schreiner
- Kfz Mechaniker
- Elektroniker
- Elektriker

Am liebsten hätte ich Industriemechaniker gelernt, da habe ich aber leider keinen Platz gefunden und so wurde es dann Elektriker (Hauptsache erstmal nen Beruf gelernt, der auch nicht der schlechteste war).

Da ich dann ab ca Mitte der Ausbildung hatte ich ziemliche körperliche Probleme, habe die Ausbildung aber durchgezogen. War dann ein paar Monate arbeitslos und habe dann eine Ausbildung zum großhandelskaufmann angefangen, die ich Anfang 2012 beendet habe und bin jetzt in meinem Unternehmen geblieben.

Grad bei solchen Temperaturen wie momentan bin ich auch ganz froh nicht mehr auf'm Bau sondern im warmen zu sein ;-)

Die Chance zu der Ausbildung habe ich aber nur bekommen weil ich davor Elektriker gelernt habe.


Auf was handwerklichem kann man also immer aufbauen und als Grundlage ist das sicher nicht das schlechteste!


Alles gute für was auch immer Du dich entscheidest!


----------



## pike-81 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Moinsen!
Also da kann sich ja jeder Kaufmann auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Kann doch nicht nur Handwerker und Akademiker geben.
Kaufmann im Einzelhandel ist ein ganz normaler, anerkannter Ausbildungsberuf. Ob er jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, läßt sich doch nicht so einfach pauschalisieren, sondern hängt von jedem selber ab. Jeder hat persönliche Bedürfnisse, Wunschvorstellungen und Qualifikationen...
Petri


----------



## m-spec (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Tjoa... Als gelernter Groß/Außenhandelskaufmann ,mit dem Ausbildungsschwerpunkt auf Holzwerkstoffe, der aus einer handwerklich begabten Familie kommt kann ich (mit dem Wissen das ich mir in jetzt 16 Berufsjahren erarbeitet habe) nur sagen: Auf das Gelaber von Handwerkern was die Unfähigkeit von Kaufleuten gebe ich grundsätzlich erstmal nichts. Bei dem was täglich an Reklamationen reinkommt weil der Halbgott mit dem Gesellen/Meisterbrief grundsätzliche Regeln mißachtet hat die fürs Gewerk gelten wird es einem nie langweilig.

Eine berufliche Zukunft in der Angelbranche ist sicherlich nicht mit Reichtümern gesegnet. Man wird über die Runden kommen aber größere Sprünge gilt es nicht erwarten.

Und am Schluß noch ein Zitat:

"Wenn Angeln Ihr liebstes Hobby ist machen Sie es nicht zu Ihrem Beruf." So sinngemäß gesagt von Frerk Petersen bei einer Besichtungstour bei Zebco.


----------



## Micha85 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum im Angelladen*

Schaden kann so ein Praktikum in keinem Fall. 
Wenn es dir eben nicht nur drum geht dich den ganzen Tag mit tollen, tollen Gerätschaften zu umgeben und dich der Beruf dahinter auch Interessiert... warum nicht?!

Ein Praktikum hat nunmal auch den Sinn eventuelle Vorurteile und Blauäugigkeit abzubauen. Und wenn am Ende die Erkenntniss steht das der Einzelhandel nichts für dich ist hat das Praktikum seinen Zweck erfüllt. Ob du dabei Reich wirst, oder ob du da für einen Hungerlohn arbeitest sollte eine der Fragen sein die du während dieser Zeit klären kannst. 

Fest steht: Nur jemand der diesen Beruf hier und jetzt ausübt wird dir verlässlich was dazu sagen können. 
Wenn es sich um einen Ausbildungsbetrieb handelt kannst du dich am Ende auch vom Cheffe beurteilen lassen. In der Regel haben die Jungs ein ganz gutes Gespür dafür ob jemand für den Beruf taugt oder eben nicht. 
(Schwarze Schafe gibt es natürlich... allerdings auch in jedem anderen Beruf)


----------

